# [SOLVED] can't find wireless interface on Samsung 700G7C

## jody

Hi 

I have just installed a basic working gentoo on my Samsung 700G7C,

and went on to install wpa_supplicant following the handbook

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

My configuration file:

```
raven jody # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

   priority=5

   ssid="idastrasse"

   psk="GVj77Z88(!"

}

```

When i start the wpa_supplicant, it finds no wireless interface:

```
raven jody # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Could not find a wireless interface

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

```

(i also tried NetworkManager, but he only showed the wired connection) 

However this laptop *has* a wirless interface, and it seems to be running (judging from the indicator LED)

Can somebody tell me how to wind the wireless interface?

Thank You

  Jody

Edit:

Both ifconfig and iwconfig see no wireless interface:

```
raven jody # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

raven jody # ifconfig        

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e8:03:9a:99:b2:2e  

          inet addr:192.168.1.29  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::ea03:9aff:fe99:b22e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4145 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3471 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3573600 (3.4 MiB)  TX bytes:579159 (565.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:45 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:747 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:747 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:303375 (296.2 KiB)  TX bytes:303375 (296.2 KiB)

```

Last edited by jody on Sat Jun 09, 2012 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

jody,

Did you compile the correct modules for your interface   :Question: 

If you did, are they loading   :Question: 

Do you have the wlan0 symlinked to net.lo and added to the default renlevel   :Question: 

Did you make the entries to /etc/conf.d/net   :Question: 

----------

## jody

Hi BillWho

Thank You for your reply.

 *Quote:*   

> Did you compile the correct modules for your interface 

 

I compiled the kernel with genkernel.

The IWLWIFI entry is set to 'm'

 *Quote:*   

> If you did, are they loading 

 

Here might be a problem:

```
raven linux # dmesg | grep iwlwifi

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc9000002c000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x24

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected 6035 Series 2x2 AGN/BT, REV=0xB0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x756, CALIB=0x6

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0X1f0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode' failed.

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-4.ucode' failed.

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Do you have an idea what the "no suitable firmware found" means, and how this can be fixed?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## BillWho

 *jody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have an idea what the "no suitable firmware found" means, and how this can be fixed?

 

It looks like you need to install the firmware for your adapter.

If you check the repos there are firmware packages for specific hardware, e.g. Ralink and Marvell.

If you don't have eix installed yet, emerge app-portage/eix then run eix-update to initialize it.

When completed eix -c firmware will provide a condensed list of firmware packages. If yours does not show then emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## jody

BillWho

Thanks for your help.

With 'emerge --search iwl' i found a lot of iwl ucode, but not exactly the one i was looking for (iwlwifi-6000g2b).

Some googling brought me to the page http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads

where i found that the code i was looking for is hiding behind the name iwl6030.

After emerging net-wireless/iwl6030-ucode and rebooting my machine,

i am now able to see the wireless interface with iwconfig:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

Now i hope i can go on with setting up my wireless.

Thanks again

  Jody

----------

## jody

Hi 

There still  seems to be a problem with the firmware (i guess)...

The loading of the module seems to work, but when i start wpa_supplicant, this fails,

and a look into dmesg shows some error messages(Microcode SW error detected):

```
jody@raven ~ $ dmesg | grep iwl

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc90000044000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x24

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected 6035 Series 2x2 AGN/BT, REV=0xB0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x756, CALIB=0x6

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0X1f0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.168.5.2 build 35905

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

jody@raven ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d//wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Input/output error

Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

jody@raven ~ $ dmesg | grep iwl

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc90000044000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x24

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected 6035 Series 2x2 AGN/BT, REV=0xB0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x756, CALIB=0x6

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0X1f0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.168.5.2 build 35905

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x1-0x0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 17.168.5.2 build 35905

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Status: 0x00040225, count: 6

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x000019B6 | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT          

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00014DD0 | uPc

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00014DC2 | branchlink1

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00014DC2 | branchlink2

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x0000CFE2 | interruptlink1

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00000000 | interruptlink2

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00000001 | data1

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x0000008C | data2

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x000002E2 | line

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x000079FB | beacon time

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00011605 | tsf low

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x0001160A | time gp2

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp3

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x000111A8 | uCode version

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x000000B0 | hw version

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x00480303 | board version

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: 0x0900005A | hcmd

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CSR values:

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X00480303

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X0000ff40

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000038

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X000000b0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X18500ffd

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X90000801

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X00030001

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X00080044

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000009

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000018

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: FH register values:

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X3f7a6600

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X040dcab0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80819104

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07030000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Start IWL Event Log Dump: display last 3 entries

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: EVT_LOGT:0000000000:0x000002c7:0117

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: EVT_LOGT:0000071064:0x0900005a:0401

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: EVT_LOGT:0000071180:0x00000000:0125

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Command REPLY_PHY_CALIBRATION_CMD failed: FW Error

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Error -5 iteration 0

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Could not complete ALIVE transition: -5

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -5

iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

```

I executed the commands above immediately after i logged into gnome.

Is this error a bug of the firmware? Or might there be some configuration problem?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## BillWho

jody,

Try kicking it off with

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -d -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

----------

## jody

Hi BillWho

Sorry for the delay in answering.

I tried the command you suggested; it gives some verbose output, but seems to die at the same position:

```
raven jody # wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -d -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='idastrasse'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Input/output error

Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface wlan0

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

```

From what i can see it reads the correct conf file ("idastrsse" is indeed the ssid it should use).

Do you have another idea to try out?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## jody

It looks like this problem with iwlwifi has been known for months:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42890

The error described there is not exactly the same but the dump 

shown in dmesg looks very similar tio what i get.

So i guess i'll have to wait with WIFI until a fixed kernel appears...

jody

----------

## Rexilion

Did you try the mentioned workaround?

options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 # for modprobe.conf

or

iwlwifi.11n_disable=1 # for grub.conf grub.cfg or lilo.conf

----------

## jody

Thank You for your suggestion.

In my grub conf i have now this:

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.2.12 (resume)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.12-gentoo-resume root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 real_resume=/dev/sda2 iwlwifi.11n_disable=1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.12-gentoo-resume

```

 (i hope that's where this option is supposed to be)

But after rebooting and starting wpa_supplicant, i get the excatly the same error (as shown in one of my previous posts) when i check dmesg

So how would i have to proceed with the first variant?

If i understand the modprobe.conf-man page correctly, 

i would have to create a new conf-file for the iwlwifi, containing 

the line 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1'

But do i need to give it a particular name?

Do i have to rmmod iwlwifi and modprobe it again?

Or will a reboot suffice?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## Rexilion

Both variants achieve the same result, so don't worry about that.

Reading again, it seems that a rather recent kernel is used (3.4-rc7). With that bootparameter, it should 'hide' the problem. However, I did notice a lot of work in the iwlwifi driver in the main git kernel and wireless-testing tree's.

First, another less intrusive suggestion:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C iwl6030-ucode
> 
> emerge -q linux-firmware

 

This swaps the firmware that is being used. It could be older firmware, it could be newer. Fact is, it might be another version that does work. If this does not help, read further.

I suggest you open a terminal and do (as a regular user):

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -q git
> 
> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
> 
> cd linux
> ...

 

This will create a directory called 'linux' which contains the latest git kernel + latest wireless testing patches. I suggest you build that kernel and try again. I can see a lot of fixes for iwlwifi (which looks promising). -> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=history;f=drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi;hb=HEAD and http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-testing.git;a=summary.

----------

## jody

Hi rexilion

The unintrusive method worked!

The version of iwlwifi ther is 18.168.6.1 instead of 17.168.5.2.

Now i am able to start wlan0, and it also gets an IP address from dhcp:

```
jody@raven ~ $ /sbin/ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c4:85:08:04:a7:40  

          inet addr:192.168.1.65  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::c685:8ff:fe04:a740/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:314 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23734 (23.1 KiB)  TX bytes:2806 (2.7 KiB)

```

It looks like the firmware problem is gone - thanks again for the suggestion!

Jody

----------

## Rexilion

Good to hear! If you ever feel adventurous, start playing with git, I can recommend that   :Razz: 

----------

## ftomassetti

I have still errors even with the wireless testing kernel....

I don't know really what the hell to do...

----------

## Rexilion

 *ftomassetti wrote:*   

> I have still errors even with the wireless testing kernel....
> 
> I don't know really what the hell to do...

 

I suggest you open a new thread, unless you also have a Samsung 700G7C with these issue's.

----------

## ftomassetti

Sorry, I thought the the thread was about the card (Intel 7260) and not about a specific model.

I opened another thread but I could not find any help... so I wanted to understand if the solution found in this thread was applicable also to my case, given that the card is the same.

----------

